# I/O Tunnel hull?



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

If in theory you could design a tunnel to supply a sufficient volume of water to facilitate the prop in a tunnel type configuration, would there be a need for a jack plate ever, and could the outboard be replaced with an I/O, setup?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

the bad thing about that idea is that it would have to draft around 12 inches and an I/O system adds tons of unwanted weight to a bay boat setup... 

the theory sounds good while boat is on plane... but drafting and holeshot would have some major issues on a bay boat..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i think you are going to be better off trying to use the yamaha inboard jet drives like their little runabouts used. never understood why bay skiffs never had em

stay out of the grass and they would be a hoot...


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Using my 21' NB hull calc's it could work in the shallows.*

Ok, you have a tunnel to supply the water in a 12" shallow condition, then you add sponsons to help offset (as needed)additional wieght, then the new positioning of the "inboard" motor would be closer to the center of the hull help to improve the center of gravity. THe only thingthat would not be within reason seems to be whether or not you need the jaack-plate capabilities......


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

What you need is a 350, keel cooled MUD Boat... LOL

























Love this one though









Go Devils with * 4 Cylinder 188 Horsepower
V-6 225 HP Vortex Marine Engine
V-8 Small Block 310 HP thru 385 HP
V-8 Big Block 330 HP thru 502 HP
Diesel: Various Horsepowers*
---http://www.airboat-transportation.com/muddhogg.html


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

THere you go, just slap a raised console, and make 'em out composite and off you go....


----------



## SlowMotion (Nov 20, 2007)

Why do that? 
Just asking


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ranger or skeeter used to make a bass boat with an i/o set up

they were stupid heavy in the transom and a pain to maintain.........in fresh water

what kind of power to drive the i/o ? weight is a big issue.........and marine cooling in shallow water.

why reinvent the wheel..........go arneson surface drives ????


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

If you want a I/O setup check out a arneson surface drive. www.*arneson*-industries.com


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*I guess so you have room to fish....*

I think a cleaner, nicer looking hull would be better & safer.

arneson surface drives , that is some neat stuff, but I think it looks kinda wicked, like dangerous.

I thought there wasn't a reason not to, and you could do fishing decks off the rear of the boat and all sorts of cool things with the extra space, instead of just towing a 500lb. motor.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

instead of an I/O baywolf u might wanna throw around the idea of a tunnel driven V-drive... 

itll be less mainenance in the salt than an I/O setup.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Don't care to reinvent anything,*

I know stuff like this has been done, but how shallow has it ever been able to go?

I could probably get an i/o to go more shallow than my 115 outboard, i'd guess as shallow as a 4" draft and a probably a 7" launch.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever messed with dual props in a side by side configuration, like in hydroplanes?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Rescue Minor*

Chris,

Why bother with the I/O. Go full inboard. Set the prop within a tunnell, so that the bottom of the prop is flush with the bottom of the hull. Move the motor forward for better weight balance.

Its been done before. Research the "Rescue Minor" hull.

Tag


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Tagged said:


> Chris,
> 
> Why bother with the I/O. Go full inboard. Set the prop within a tunnell, so that the bottom of the prop is flush with the bottom of the hull. Move the motor forward for better weight balance.
> 
> ...


Then you need a rudder


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*It should work in a way.*

Like the Rescue Minor, you could set up a series of props within the hull to get the suction effect of the water going into the tunnel, maybe smaller electric drives further foward in the tunnel then the larger drive in back, but I would not want to put the large prop too far foward, just cause I think it would slow the top end of the speed by alot.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is cool hull, I wish i made.....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Have you ever thought of using some Jet Drives like the ones they put in those SeaDoo boats? Some of those twin engine boats will do over 50 MPH.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, I'll probably have a hull made to use the jet drives, with the whole green movement happening, if someone doesn't come out with a bay boat that uses them, we might not be allowed in some spots within the next ten years.... plus you get to squirt people you don't like at the dock when take off.....


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Among other things the biggest hurdle is making a grate that deflect the grass before it gets close to the inlet, then you need access to be able to clean a shaft after it has gotten wrapped up, but from above the hull not underneath.

Of course if you make a series of smaller tunnels to feed a large inlet, the small tributaries should seperate the grass from pure water.

Then you have to figure what is the cost to keep them maintained, so you have open a mechanic shop, or nobody would want one cause they can't seem to service them after a while.....


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

these kinda boats could be very promising and i myself have been kicking around some ideas in my head all afternoon on how i could design one. but one thing keeps crossing my mind. 

with the gas prices soaring like they are with no intention of comming down soon it would be better to design a more efficent hull motor setup. and i know throwin a small block in a boat will add alot of unwanted weight and fuel comsumption... 

i could prolly help you sketch up and design a couple of concepts but i would never plan on building one myself..


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

TK, Efficiency is in how well it is designed, I can get pig to fly anywhere, if I designed it well enough, don't you think.


You could make the same point with the size of 777, or and Airbus A380 superjumbo, but the design made 560 ton piece of metal fly just fine.

I think the problems can be overcome, so long as we can isolate exactly what problems may arise....

Now days composites, superalloys, engine technologies, all it takes is the right combination and dialing it in to perform....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

TKoenig said:


> these kinda boats could be very promising and i myself have been kicking around some ideas in my head all afternoon on how i could design one. but one thing keeps crossing my mind.
> 
> with the gas prices soaring like they are with no intention of comming down soon it would be better to design a more efficent hull motor setup. and i know throwin a small block in a boat will add alot of unwanted weight and fuel comsumption...
> 
> i could prolly help you sketch up and design a couple of concepts but i would never plan on building one myself..


Those T-4 engine in Seadoos weigh less than outboards. They put out as much Horsepower/Square inch as outboards do. They are also 4-Stroke.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

JABX, you can't show all your cards, it is when we think your about to fall on your face, and you don't that makes the magic trick so cool....!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i agree with you jabx... i have an awesome idea involving a 150lb yamaha 800CC waverunner engine and a hull... but i gotta keep it quiet... baywolf might beat me to it


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

TK, you can do all the hard work, I'll just pretend like I'm interested in your boat later and get your ideas anyways....., Just kidding, I think "OL'Salts" will not allow something like a jet drive to resurrect, since they expiermented with them already back in the early 80's, and shot them down, something about loss of power and not as effiecient as outboards, but (come on that was the 80's), it was almost 30 years ago, but these guys are set in thier ways, so we'll just have to engage a whole new generation of sportsmen, and sell them on it, DOn't forget you still need to figure on the ost of these motors and drives, then the maintenance, so a personal toy is cooooolllll!, but a marketable product could be a spruce goose.....!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

TKoenig said:


> i agree with you jabx... i have an awesome idea involving a 150lb yamaha 800CC waverunner engine and a hull... but i gotta keep it quiet... baywolf might beat me to it


BAYWOLF builds some slick looking boats. I like that he has alot of "Florida" style attributes in his hull.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Baywolf said:


> TK, you can do all the hard work, I'll just pretend like I'm interested in your boat later and get your ideas anyways....., Just kidding, I think "OL'Salts" will not allow something like a jet drive to resurrect, since they expiermented with them already back in the early 80's, and shot them down, something about loss of power and not as effiecient as outboards, but (come on that was the 80's), it was almost 30 years ago, but these guys are set in thier ways, so we'll just have to engage a whole new generation of sportsmen, and sell them on it, DOn't forget you still need to figure on the ost of these motors and drives, then the maintenance, so a personal toy is cooooolllll!, but a marketable product could be a spruce goose.....!


I think you would have a very marketable product. The new Jets are a quantum leap as far as technology. And there are as many "Watercraft" techs as there are Marine Mechanics now. As far as maintaining it, if you can maintain your vehicle, you should be able to maintain one of the new Jet Drives.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Cooolll...!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

There was a head to head test on the Bravo 1 The bravo 3 and the American Turbine the new jets were just as fuel eficant as the I/O Penn yan made tunnel hull straight inboards for about 30 yrs the made a goof and didnt patten the tunnel drive system and Betram did they lost there tunnel drive and went under I think in about 1995. the 23 ft Avenger Flybridge ( I owned ) would run across 12 inches of water and get on top in 18 if u beached it no big deal none of the drive drive was below the hull. I saw a shop in LA was making center consoles with a 4 cylinder Jap motor with a surface drive I cant find the link anymore but they were very cool ! Jupiter Yachts in Ga ro NC makes a 23 ft offshore center console with a Kodiak jet diesel or gas fine boat !


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Paragod, have ever thought about reigging a Stoner with one and seeing how it did in the tunnel?


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

i saw one guy made a 14 ft scooter homemade with a jetski engine in it...it ran good , but took like a mile to get on plane. Not sure how much hp it had.

At jet drive in a boat has alot of advantages, but the fuel economy is worse.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try building a jet rig with an venturi scoop molded in the tunnel maybe on one of those old Travis cat hull racer designs. say about a 14 footer, that would be a hoot.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Coastal, can we sell 'em, will fishermen be willing to accept it?

It just seems so easy to want to through a jet rig in a hull and run with it, but I'm more concerned with generating enough of a solid reassurance with in the industry to have fisherman gravitate toward the change.

Like i mentioned to TK, it is not can it be done, cause that's simple, it's more of a matter, has the benefits of the technology reached a point to where they are more effiecient, and practical to solve the problems that it originally plagued them when they first came on scene.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

14'-16'jet ...........it will no doubt be a specialty boat, like a little scooter.
you need the bigger power plant like the old yamaha rigs had, i think they were 80hp
buddy has one here in a shed with twins in it, and it was salt water run very hard.

you mention i/o and bay in the same sentence and most of us grin....LOL


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Well here's where i'm going, like I said, i think the industry is going to take a turn into what could be considered a kind of self emposed conservative direction, simply cause we need to preserve where we fish, and all the boats currently offered have limitations, even the shallowest, cause at the end of the day you still end up tearing up the beds.

Barring any advances in new technology the jet will likely have a rebirth, and other than that would be a i/o with a heck of a tunnel. So putting all futuristic mumbo jumbo aside, what are the basics neccessities needed on a performance end of a bay boat w/jet or i/o?


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Just for sake of it, here is a pic, it is concievable to keep it looking ordinary to where fisherman aren't spook'd by having a crazy lookin thing hanging out the transom.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*SWA 18' Cat sketch.*

Here is a sketch, where i was trying to figure how to design my vents for the hull, i ended up with this one cause we found the we could ram air from the sides of the hull into the vent just by adding a little scoop to entry point of the vent opening. I'm gonna get video of our little tests where we put a piece of material on the hull and shoot the air in a parallel configuration to the hull sides and you can see the vent just ramming a tremendous volume of air into the bottom of the hull. Maybe a neat little trick like blowing up a trash bag or something.

THeres 4 in the bottom of the hull, 2 similar ones in the tunnel below the transom, and 4 built in trim tabs just at the edge of the sponsons.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Hull effieciency?*

In theory a ventilated hull should reduce hydrodynamic drag by 5% at speeds near 20 mph, and at speeds exceeding 75 mph you should a reduction of 24% of the drag, so we figured since we like "slow & low...., baby" we increased the size of our vents, redesigned the intake ports to -RAM- more air at a higher pressure and figure we'll get a 15-17% reduction of drag at about 40 mph.

So we'll have to test at 85 mph, and see if doesn't go airborn, LOL....,

You could almost have a similar set-up beneath the hull, mount a Berley Jet Pump, and just suck the water right up, inside the tunnel, expect launches in 6-7" of water with little to no disturbance to the beds. OK "disturbance" but not but not "detrimental".


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a jet ski laying at the shop Ive been looking for a old flatbottom to put it in to see what it would do like a 12 footer ? Its a 750 cc


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an idea you build it make it real pretty, put your name in big letters all over it. Then you give it to me, and I'll keep it on the water as much as possible. That way when everyone ask about it I can send them to you.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the vented hull idea is an old fountain raceboat trick, it's still around


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Regal also


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

paragod said:


> There was a head to head test on the Bravo 1 The bravo 3 and the American Turbine the new jets were just as fuel eficant as the I/O Penn yan made tunnel hull straight inboards for about 30 yrs the made a goof and didnt patten the tunnel drive system and Betram did they lost there tunnel drive and went under I think in about 1995. the 23 ft Avenger Flybridge ( I owned ) would run across 12 inches of water and get on top in 18 if u beached it no big deal none of the drive drive was below the hull. I saw a shop in LA was making center consoles with a 4 cylinder Jap motor with a surface drive I cant find the link anymore but they were very cool ! Jupiter Yachts in Ga ro NC makes a 23 ft offshore center console with a Kodiak jet diesel or gas fine boat !


Its was this drive in a Kenner "Pulse Drive"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

no no no

stop the madness.................


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Like this is the worst topic ever posted on here LOL!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ol' Ol' Ol', so sad.....*

OK then, now what?

On a similar note....what ever happened to the "Hole shot" shootout I think Stuart had mentioned it a couple years back ,for about a year everyone was gun-ho about seeing it done, and then nothing, so sad, people tend come up with neat ideas and not stick the landing....I thought most all the manufacturers were jumping on board, o-well, just the same, "its not like the younger generation needs to be drawn to the industry", (being sinical)......


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB is currently in the designing stages of a Mercury OptiMax 250 Sport Jet powered shallow water craft. 

It will have advantage's over prop driven boats. No exspensive props, jackplates, hydraulic steering systems. Lighter overall weight, and no motor hanging off the transom.

We will be pumping 1450 pounds of static thrust on a hull that weights 1400 pounds. 

The Sport Jet should be a low impact way to access very shallow water without damage to seagrass root systems.

Shallow water hole shot will be inches, top speed in the 50-60 range. The exceleration should be tremendous.


If nothing else, it will be fun...


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant wait to see what you come up with eric! Keep us updated!


----------



## mountainman (Mar 30, 2008)

You want shallow running boats check out the river boats. Alluminum running jets, some crazy fast boats out there. Thirsty thirsty though but alot of fun doing 40mph down a shallow river avoiding the rocks and banks!!!


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

How would you turn the boat if the motor went out?


----------



## mountainman (Mar 30, 2008)

diveback said:


> How would you turn the boat if the motor went out?


With a paddle!!!!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric, I could try and talk you out of putting that in one of your boats, but I think at the end of the day, I would like to have the Stingray with the jet myself.

I know alot of guys in this place would like to here what you think about weight distribution, hole shot, and anything your looking to have to overcome....

How long before you have a working model in the water ?


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

What happened to thi thread? It was a very interesting dicussion...


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*Don't know?*

I don't know where everyone went, but I know a cat w/250 Optimax Sport Jet would beat an i/o design w/tunnel, and is less of a problem design wise, and to the bay, personally I have no problem w/the jets, and I think they have serious potential as a marketable product to the end users as better in safety and to the enviroment. It's kind of like NASCAR once one guy decides to go into pit road all the other drivers feel better about going for the pit stop.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB is now an OEM Mercury, Mercury Racing, and Mercury Sport Jet builder.
We can power any SCB model with the Sport Jet power package. 

SCB may be willing to offer a R&D Beta Program to anyone interested in a Sport Jet powered SCB Topcat, F-22, or Stingray.

However; I am recieving most interest in a fast, 21' Tounament Style vee. The SCB 21RC is on the drawing board.


SCB Factory


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric, has Mercury figured out the best way to avoid having the grass wind around the impeller in the jet pump, or are you left having to design a grate/inlet to remedy the condition. 

Is the vee gonna get a deadrise or the SCB tunnel/transom?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A little Sport Jet info. The second paragraph touches on the grass issue.

The Sport Jet is a very efficent, and fast jet with only a 8% power loss through the pump. Nothing like the outboard jet that loose 35% through the pump.

The SCB RC21 will be a Pad Vee.

When you're looking to dial up the fun, nothing gets you there faster than a Mercury® Jet Drive. In fact, they're powerful and versatile enough for skiing, tubing, running rivers, or rocketing across the lake in search of fish. So no matter what kind of excitement you're after, they've got what it takes to deliver. 
Thanks to their unique engineering, Mercury Jet Drives offer unparalleled maneuverability. And since there are no props or skegs to get snagged, you can move through the kind of shallow water that would make an outboard or sterndrive boater think twice. They also offer far more. Since they're constructed of lightweight aluminum, these V6 engines provide incredible performance - with enough horsepower to thrill even the most hardcore adventure seekers. Like all Mercury products, they're also built to last. The large displacement engines operate within a low rpm range to substantially reduce the stress on internal components. And since they use their exclusive XK-360 aluminum alloy and multistep painting process throughout, they also feature the best corrosion resistance in the industry. In fact, they're each backed by their exclusive three-year limited warranty against corrosion failure.

Better yet, they're as easy to own as they are to operate. That's because thanks to their standard Hydro-Surge automatic weed cleanout system (optional on Mercury Sport-Jet® XR2), all debris is eliminated from the jet intake. So you don't have to worry about weeds or other debris clogging your engine. All models feature a cooling system that is self-draining for one less thing to worry about.

All in all, Mercury Jet Drives are all about power, simplicity and fun.
Just one more example of how after 65 years, Mercury is still Number One on the Water.








*250 Optimax® and 200 Optimax*
Innovative OptiMax fuel injection process makes for a cleaner burning engine, greater efficiency and extended range. Powerful aluminum alloy V6 engines and state-of-the-art Mercury engineering make this the ultimate in jet drives.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Baywolf said:


> If in theory you could design a tunnel to supply a sufficient volume of water to facilitate the prop in a tunnel type configuration, would there be a need for a jack plate ever, and could the outboard be replaced with an I/O, setup?


Done, and low HP for us poor folk.
http://www.ven-tboats.com/


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Back to the original thread, Talon boats makes a bay boat tunnel cat with an I/O design. I believe its powerd by a Chevy 502.


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Oceola, that's basically the jist of it, I guess not enough of those boats made it to south texas and into the bays.

TOmbo, Talon is a bueatiful boat, it is alot like Erics F-22, I can see why the i/o w/502 would turn the fisherman off, but I would think that the 250 Optimax Sport Jet would blend nicely w/Talon and one could argue it might be unstoppable with the more enviromentaly conscious.

How about making it 25' and dropping to 250 Sport Jets and get real serious with, trim tabs, raised console, lots of storage, a guide would consider it like a blessing, extremely stable, extremely powerful, balanced perfect, really skinny, really long, lends it self to everything, watches, groups, tournaments, alot of versatility.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm still waiting for them to make a jet drive that can handle sandy rivers. I'm talking sugar sand, a lot of which stays suspended in the water. Eats up the impellers/housings pretty quick. They may be the cat's meow in rocky rivers and saltwater bays, but the tunnel props rule the shallow-running roost in sandy rivers...


----------



## mountainman (Mar 30, 2008)

I run a 240SJ that I have had the wear ring machined out and a UHWM ring. They hold up better to silty sandy running. They are patented up here in Northern Canada and I will vouch for them been running mine for a year now and it has made a word of difference. The thing about the sport jets in an alluminum boat is the noise!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

longboat said:


> I'm still waiting for them to make a jet drive that can handle sandy rivers. I'm talking sugar sand, a lot of which stays suspended in the water. Eats up the impellers/housings pretty quick. They may be the cat's meow in rocky rivers and saltwater bays, but the tunnel props rule the shallow-running roost in sandy rivers...


ALot of boats that ply the rivers in Alaska are jet drives with lots of suspended silt. Might do a google search for something already working.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The UHWM wear ring may be the way to go on the coast too. I believe it is the same material used on the bottom of air boats. 

Very durable stuff, and will not wear out in the sand like the SS wear rings.

I am convinced the Sport Jet will find it's way into a SCB, and onto the shallow coastal flats and back lakes.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

There's a guy here running a Wooldridge boat - he was able to get through one summer with just one impeller change, so they are getting better, I guess. Still higher maintenance than the tunnel props. Will have to look into the UHMW thing.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Running in silty water would not be an issue on most of the flats, and back lakes along the Texas coast. Nice clean, clear water.

The most likey time we may pump sand is in the event of extreme shallow water take off. In this event, the UHMW ring may last longer than the SS.

My SCB Stingray with a prop will take off in 9", and run all day in 4" at 14MPH. Howerver; It's my position a Sport Jet powered Stingray will run circles around the shallowest running prop boats. TRP's included!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

will it be driven with an impeller? what will happen when you get into seaweed?



scb factory said:


> SCB is currently in the designing stages of a Mercury OptiMax 250 Sport Jet powered shallow water craft.
> 
> It will have advantage's over prop driven boats. No exspensive props, jackplates, hydraulic steering systems. Lighter overall weight, and no motor hanging off the transom.
> 
> ...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Read post 58. It talks about how the SJ deals with grass.

I could see where fresh water Hydrilla could be a problem. That stuff is long. The grasses encountered in our bay system should not present a problem.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

the owner of Duckmaster boats here in Lufkin has a 10 foot flatbottom with a jetski drive in it, it looks neat, never seen it run. he also has a 18 hp sideshaft engine hooked up to a jetdrive and its mounted in a 16 foot canoe! lol. i would love to see him run that thing.


----------



## mountainman (Mar 30, 2008)

The grass and such can cause problems if you are just putzing along but if you get the impeller turning good it will chew it up and pit it out most of the time. With a stomp grate you just shut it down and hit the clean out and away you go again. That canoe would be a hoot to see in action!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*jet brakes...?*

I have messed very little with a jet pump and would be curious to know if you could set one up to divert the water foward and cause a sort of jet brake?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Jet's do have "brakes". You can go from foward to reverse and never back off the throttle. You will stop VERY fast. You have to be careful to not put the bow under water.

There is no gear box on a jet, just a thrust diverter that drops over the nozel.



Baywolf said:


> I have messed very little with a jet pump and would be curious to know if you could set one up to divert the water foward and cause a sort of jet brake?


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric,

That my friend sounds like a hell of a good time....!

I think I also read somewhere where they have a fully integrated engine flush ports, keeps the cooling system clean from saltwater and debris (grass). and built in bilge pump for back-up, Man, I like the way that sounds, if I could swing it, i'd put one on my cat.

The only draw back is that the maximum speed on one with a 19'-1,480 lbs was at 44.3 mph, that was a bit disappointing, but I wonder if the 1:15:1 gear ratio couldn't be beefed up.

Not to be burning up the flats or anything, but there is a sort of mistique about a really fast rig, and you know how stories go, I'd be wlling to say my power plant of choice would be a 250 Optimax Sport Jet.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not worry too much about that 44.3 MPH. That could be from hull design. I know of some boats w/ 300 HP outboard that only run 65 MPH.

My hulls are very good at converting HP to MPH!



Baywolf said:


> Eric,
> 
> That my friend sounds like a hell of a good time....!
> 
> ...


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric, have you ever heard the term supercavitation used with jet drives?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

anyone remember this day,, ever time I hear about jets, speed demon boats, hydroplane style, this date rings a bell.. On May 22, 1977,,,,


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know, Warby hit 318 in '78, and Blue Bird crashed in '67, National Maritime Day Pres. Jimmy Carter was on May 22,1977, i dono, and I am a Noob when it comes to historical dates and boats.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Lake Mizell in Liberty, Texas. power boat lost control when power failed, and Dan Pastorini killed a few folks in a race. I love me some river jet racing too. But when no power is on the jet, It doesn't turn very well. those Jets don't have a rutter or steering control other than Water blasting out it's hole. I've been in a jet running skinny and lost thrust do that blow out. No control meant we were shore bound and hard. I'm just glad it wasn't a fast ars jet drive.

Don't forget your Big drift socks for a chute! Seriously, be careful,,,,


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Waterspout, a plane has crashed many a times, a severe storm will hit every year, our government will always keep secrets, and gun powder is dangerous, but we have to always, at some point, look back and reason with what has become our present and make new decisions, a plane has made beyond mach 7.4, Wright Brothers probably would of thought that would be ridiculous.

Try and make a case where a world with no advances is better than a world where race cars, hydroplanes, missles, subs, atomic energy, medical procedeures, and medicines - all which have come at a extremely high price is not worth the effort, a jet drive is nothing in comparison, some with little luck and some are awesome i dono....!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

That about sums it up...



Baywolf said:


> Waterspout, a plane has crashed many a times, a severe storm will hit every year, our government will always keep secrets, and gun powder is dangerous, but we have to always, at some point, look back and reason with what has become our present and make new decisions, a plane has made beyond mach 7.4, Wright Brothers probably would of thought that would be ridiculous.
> 
> Try and make a case where a world with no advances is better than a world where race cars, hydroplanes, missles, subs, atomic energy, medical procedeures, and medicines - all which have come at a extremely high price is not worth the effort, a jet drive is nothing in comparison, some with little luck and some are awesome i dono....!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*This is something that is probable....*

Here's a pic of something i found and probably could be a direct bolt on to most tunnel boats, i don't know what performance can come from the unit but in theory the wieght of the motor could be centered on the hull and help balance the hole shot...., i think..?


----------

